# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Grimca Urtie

## ArtanMasa

MYSAFIRI I GJYKATËSIT

Një njeri erdhi mysafir në shtëpinë e Imam Aliut. Ai ndejti mik për disa ditë, edhe pse i
paftuar, duke ndrydhur diçka në gjoks të cilën skish mundur ta zbulonte që në fillim.
Në të vërtetë, ky njeri kishte një mosmarrëveshje me dikë tjetër, dhe po priste që ai
person të vinte në praninë e Imam Aliut, që të mund të vepronte kundër tij. Më në fund,
ai e zbuloi çështjen dhe e ngriti padinë.
Imam Aliu e pyeti: Atëherë, hëpërhë, ti je paditësi, apo jo?
Njeriu iu përgjigj: Po, o Prijësi i Besimtarëve.
Imami i tha: Kërkoj ndjesë. Që sot, unë nuk mund të të ofroj mikpritje si mysafir në
shtëpinë time. Sepse i Dërguari i Allahut (s) ka thënë: Kur para gjykatësit paraqitet një
padi, ai nuk ka të drejtë ta ftojë njërën palë, përderisa të mos jetë e pranishme edhe
tjetra.

(Marrë nga libri Tregimet e të Virtytshmëve i Profesorit martir Murteza Mutahhari;
cituar nga el-Vasail, vëll. III, fq 395)

GAZALIU DHE KUSARËT

Gazaliu, dijetari i shquar islam, ishte me origjinë nga Tusi, një qytezë pranë Meshhedit
të Iranit. Asokohe (rreth shek. V Hixhri), Nisaburi ishte qendra dhe kryeqyteti i zonës
dhe shquhej si qendër akademike e dijes. Studentët që kërkonin dije udhëtonin në
Nisabur. Edhe Gazaliu mbërriti atje.
Ai i vazhdoi me zell studimet e tij dhe fitoi njohuri nga profesorët dhe dijetarët e shquar,
për shumë vjet. Për të mos harruar asnjë çështje të diturisë, e as për të mos i humbur
frytet e vjelura nga duart e tij, ai mbante gjithmonë shënime nga leksionet dhe i bënte
fletore. Ai i ruajti këto shënime - që ishin rezultatet e punës së tij të përkushtuar ndër
vite - po aq sa edhe jetën e tij.
Vite më vonë, pasi kishte kryer studimet, ai vendosi të kthehej në vendlindje. Pasi i
mblodhi të gjitha fletoret dhe i lidhi ato, ai u nis me një karvan për në shtëpi. Papritur,
karvani u ndesh me një bandë hajdutësh dhe kusarësh. Ata e ndaluan karvanin dhe
plaçkitën çdogjë që mundën të gjenin në të. Më në fund, i erdhi rradha Gazaliut dhe
plaçkës së tij.
Teksa po vinin dorë mbi togun e fletoreve të tija, Gazaliu filloi të qahej e të përgjërohej
duke thënë: Merrini të gjitha që kam, por ju lutem ma lini këtë tog!
Grabitësit menduan se në togun e lidhur mesiguri duhet të kishte gjëra shumë të
çmueshme dhe të vyera. Ata e zgjidhën, por spanë gjë tjetër veç disa letrave të
shkruara. Ata e pyetën: Çjanë këto dhe përse duhen? Gazaliu u tha: Çfarëdo që të
jenë, për ju skanë asnjë dobi, por për mua kanë vlerë të madhe.
Kusarët e pyetën: Po çtë duhen ty ato? Gazaliu u përgjigj: Këto janë frytet e punës
sime të lodhshme gjatë shumë vjet studimesh. Nëse mi merrni, dituria ime do të
zhduket dhe të gjitha vitet e përpjekjeve të mia në rrugën e dijes, do të shkojnë kot.
Plaçkitësit ia kthyen: Domethënë, dija jote ndodhet në këto letra, apo jo?
Po, - tha Gazaliu. Kusarët atëherë i thanë: Dija që ndodhet në një trastë e që mund të
vidhet lehtë, nuk është dije. Shko e mendohu mirë për veten tënde.

Kjo vërejtje e thjeshtë dhe e zakonshme e shkundi thellë në shpirt e në mendje Gazaliun.
Ai e kuptoi se gjer në atë ditë kishte qenë si një papagall, që hidhte në letër gjithçka që
dëgjonte nga profesorët.
Që nga ajo ditë, ai mendoi të bënte çishte e mundur për ta stërvitur mendjen me anë të
thellimit, soditjes, hulumtimit, dhe regjistrimit të lëndëve të dobishme në kokë.
Gazaliu shpesh pohonte: Këshilla më e mirë që u bë praktika e jetës time intelektuale
ishte ajo që dëgjova nga një kusar karvanesh.
(Marrë nga libri Tregimet e të Virtytshmëve)

ALEKSANDRI DHE DIOGJENI

Aleksandri i madh, mbreti i Maqedonisë, ishte zgjedhur kryekomandant i Greqisë për të
udhëhequr ushtrinë kundër Iranit; njerëz nga të gjitha shtresat e shoqërisë kishin ardhur
ta përgëzonin. Por Diogjeni, më i mençuri i Greqisë, i cili jetonte në Korinth, si kushtoi
as vëmendjen më të vogël atij. Aleksandri shkoi personalisht ta takonte. I njohur si një
nga burrat e urtë, slogani i të cilit ishte: Vetëpërmbajtje, zemërgjerësi, pavarësi dhe
maturi në jetë, Diogjeni ishte shtrirë përtokë nën ndriçimin e diellit të asaj dite të
kthjellët. Duke parë se një numër njerëzish po vinin drejt tij, ai u ngrit pak dhe ia nguli
sytë Aleksandrit, i cili po afrohej me mburrje. Ai iu duk si një person i zakonshëm që po
vinte ta takonte duke respektuar motot e parimeve të shpirtmadhësisë dhe lirisë.
Aleksandri e përshëndeti, dhe e pyeti nëse kishte ndonjë kërkesë.
Diogjeni u përgjigj: Dua vetëm një gjë prej teje: Po shijoja ndriçimin e diellit dhe ti
erdhe e më pengove, ndaj lëviz pak mënjanë, të lutem!
Këto fjalë tingëlluan si të vogla dhe të parëndësishme në sytë e shoqëruesve të
Aleksandrit. Ata menduan se sa i trashë ishte treguar ai duke mos përfituar nga një
mundësi kaq e madhe. Por Aleksandri, i cili u ndje i mospërfillur përpara madhështisë
së sjelljes dhe lartësisë së dinjitetit të Diogjenit, ra në mendime. Pasi e përshkoi rrugën e
tij kokulur, ai u tha shoqëruesve të tij të cilët po e tallnin filosofin: Në të vërtetë, po të
mos isha Aleksandër, do të doja të isha Diogjen.
(Marrë nga libri Tregimet e të Virtytshmëve; cit. nga George Sarton, History of
Science, fq 525)

KËSHILLA E VYER

Imam Ali ibn Husein Zejn ul-Abidinit iu kërkua nga i biri, Muhammed el-Bakir, ti
jepte një këshillë. Imami i tha:

 - O bir, mos u shoqëro, mos fol, e as mos rri me pesë lloje njerëzish.
 - Cilët janë ata, o baba? pyeti i biri, dhe Imami u përgjigj:

Kujdes nga shoqëria e gënjeshtarit, sepse ai është si mirazhi: të largon atë që është
pranë, dhe të afron atë që është larg. Kujdes nga shoqëria e mëkatarit, sepse ai do të të
zhgënjejë për një kafshatë të vetme, e madje edhe më pak. Kujdes nga shoqëria e
koprracit, sepse ai do të të lërë në baltë kur tia kesh më shumë nevojën. Kujdes nga
shoqëria e budallait: ndonëse synon të të bëjë mirë, ai vetëm të sjell dëm; dhe kujdes
nga shoqëria e shpërfillësit të farefisnisë, sepse e kam parë të mallkohet në Librin e
Allahut.

----------

Paralog (23-12-2020)

----------

